# Duck/Goose Breakfast Links



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

22 pounds, (370) links of spicy maple & apple duck/goose breakfast links made.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

How many birds did that take? You may have convinced me to go duck hunting again. I did it as a kid but didn't always like eating them so I stopped shooting them. But I can get behind breakfast sausage.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

TPrawitt91 said:


> How many birds did that take? You may have convinced me to go duck hunting again. I did it as a kid but didn't always like eating them so I stopped shooting them. But I can get behind breakfast sausage.


Not,sure on the number, but not as many as you think. I personally mix 50/50 pork to duck ratio. The instructions say to do a 70/30 split so,that would take a few more birds. If I had to guess I bet there were 4 or so geese and maybe 15 ducks at the most to get my 11 pounds of bird to go with the 11 pounds of pork butt.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

looks great, what do you use to press those?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> looks great, what do you use to press those?


I just have a small stuffer from Cabela's hand crank style.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it, good job.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Recipe please..:grin:


----------

